# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Requiero proveedor de menestras - LEGUMBRES

## Karol2019

Hola, se requiere productos a granel en presentaciones de 20 kg. Por favor indicar costo, procedencia y certificación (en caso de orgánico). Buscamos favorecer productores y agricultura familiar.
 Menestras tipo:
Lentejas
Arvejas
Pallar bebe
Frijol comun 
Frijol negro  
Por favor contactarme al email karol@optraders.pe
 Numero 955173620Temas similares: URGENTE REQUIERO LOS SIGUIENTES PRODUCTOS ORGÁNICOS: Artículo: Menestras y Legumbres Peruanas pueden posicionarse en el exterior Requiero YACON EN HARINA GELATINIZADA REQUIERO 1,000 JABAS PLÁSTICAS COSECHERAS de 25 Kg  DE SEGUNDA. REQUIERO MAIZ MORADO

----------

